# Big Train Show, Ontario Ca June 6-7 2015



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

https://bigtrainshow.com/

Just a reminder the BTS is next month for those of us in the SoCal area, I'll be in the same corner I was last year, annoying the sales presentations and being driven deaf by the Del Oro sound effects on vol 11, in other words, the same fun time as last year 

This year I'll bring the Mik's Challenge Rocket Express project both days, maybe another few micro surprises for Saturday.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Shameless Plug*

This is a shameless plug for the the Thursday garden railway tours. Those taking the bus ride will see five of the nicest garden railroads in Orange County. All railroads are owned and operated by members of the Orange County Garden Railway Society.

Vic and Sue Thies _Too Much Fun Railway_ is modeled after the Bryce Canyon with the "stonework" taken from actual pictures. About a dozen trains run through the railroad, patio, and house.






From there it is of to our _Tortoise and Lizard Bash Railway_. This railroad won the _Garden Railways_ Magazine competetion for railways that primarily run diesel power and is featured in the 30th Anniversary Edition.






After lunch, Harald Becker's _Orange Coast and Glacial Speed_ railway offers true 20.3:1 modeling through the Rockies. Again, the "stonework" is spectacular.







From there, riders go to Jere and Susan Edwards true garden railway. This was a formal garden that later had the railroad added. The railroad separates the garden into the different planting areas and provides motion amonst the "still life"
















Finally, guests will take in Gary and Susan Johnson's _Johnson Valley and Twin Falls Railway_. Again, another masterpiece in faux stone with lots of action and a really cool control room that has just been completed.






Note that all railroads have undergone further modification since these videos were taken.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

Bridgewerks will also be at the BTS this year, showing our full range of power controller solutions for G-Scale.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We are looking forward to it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We received a very nice bus load of people today who all loved the railroad. Many wives were being "swayed," some with plans of their own.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

toddalin said:


> We received a very nice bus load of people today who all loved the railroad. Many wives were being "swayed," some with plans of their own.


Thats nice to hear. With all the druthers about large scales future its always nice to know theres still alot of interest and that we can still inspire people.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See you guys Saturday, be there with Mike Reilly...

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Had to get another booth as we ended up having more product that space to display it..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldn't belive how good the prices were on some of the stuff at the show today. I got a "new" A/C SP Daylight B-unit for $100 which matches one I already have. (I could A-B-B-A now if I had the space and desire). I bought this when I first came in later found that this was pretty typical. There were several Napa Valley A-B units around at just as good or even better prices.

It's nice to have an open house and when a train dies or the wheels get dirty, you just replace it with another of the same until you can get too it.

Also got 20+ used figures at under $1 each. Can never have enough of those.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes there was deals and steals today.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Grace and I made it to the show today. I had a good time seeing the layouts, doing a little shopping but mostly just looking and talking trains with my 17 year old daughter. 
We met a few MLS members - Mark (Silver State), Vic (Pizza Layout) and Bob, Sandra and Don (Door Hollow). We also visited with Gary and Carla.

While at the Accucraft booth, this Case Tractor caught my attention.



















Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew! I'm exhausted! Was packed and loaded up and on the road by 5, now unloaded and had some dinner I can reflect a little on the show. I felt Sunday was actually a little busier at midday than Saturday, but it tapered off fast at the end of the day. It was all mostly families out for a day. Some of the vendors look like they did really well by the empty spaces on their tables by end of Sunday. I guess will know if organizers announce next years show in a few weeks. The Mik's Challenge was a big hit but if I used fresh batteries it was so fast it derailed! So I had to keep one low battery in it to keep the speed down.

Now, swag! Not much though I was sorely tempted. I picked up two very small cars, a Lil Hauler car from Hans, a few figures and a NIB MDC powered speeder, which is something I've wanted since before the Mik's Challenge as I needed one for my original project choice for the challenge but I could not find one. So now I have a summer project :-D 

I also got a surprise from Greg Elmassian, two USA ore cars I'll put to good use on the harbor layout, Thanks Greg

And again a BIG thanks to Bob and Sandra Baxter, who manned the pizza so I could eat and get some relief. Being a one person crew has some definite drawbacks so Thanks again. Your lifesavers.

I applied for the GTE in Pomona in July but I'm having second thoughts, between the the two Anaheim shows and Ontario, the layout's taking a beating. I need to figure out a way to get it around safer and with less damage each show. Pomona can be a real headache to get in and out of if they don't let you load right outside. Plus I want to fix up the layouts wear and tear so I may pass on it until next year in Anaheim again. I'll decide soon.


----------

